# ND Early Canada Opener



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone know for sure when the opener is? I have been hearing the 11th/15th/18th. Its all over the board right now and I cant seem to find the answer anywhere. :beer: Happy Hunting Boys


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

August 15th, daily limit 15
Called the ND game and fish yesterday


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

You called them yesterday? I got an email back yesterday saying they still wern't sure on when and how much the limit will be.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

That's probably because they could tell you were a NR over the email. :rollin:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

dsm16428 said:


> That's probably because they could tell you were a NR over the email. :rollin:


I hunt full time in ND. have the past two years.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

valley hunter - you need to get a sense of humor.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Talked to the DNR today and they said that the regulations are not yet approved. But what has been submitted to the govenors office is that the season will open on the 15th and the bird limit is in fact proposed to be 15. No extensions have been granted for the early season if anyone was wondering about that.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Buck25 said:


> valley hunter - you need to get a sense of humor.


x2

it's like everyone on this site had someone piss in their cornflakes day after day after day :beer:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

snogeezmen said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > valley hunter - you need to get a sense of humor.
> ...


I dont even eat corn flakes...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys, it's called PMS: Pre-Murder Syndrome. Everyone gets a little bit antsy and way too sensitive during the summer, especially when said summer has consisted of 300 straight days of 90 percent humidity and 90-degree weather. Fishing sucks, and the only thing to do is ***** about...well...everything.

I'll admit: I'm PMSing too. Just bear with it: hunting season is right around the corner. :wink:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Guys, it's called PMS: Pre-Murder Syndrome. Everyone gets a little bit antsy and way too sensitive during the summer, especially when said summer has consisted of 300 straight days of 90 percent humidity and 90-degree weather. Fishing sucks, and the only thing to do is b#tch about...well...everything.
> 
> I'll admit: I'm PMSing too. Just bear with it: hunting season is right around the corner. :wink:


 :rollin:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

_"Everyone gets a little bit antsy and way too sensitive during the summer..."_

NO WE DON'T!!!!! oke:

:wink: 
Gunny


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Grand Forks Herald said Aug. 15 with 15 bird limit this morning


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

the article says it starts aug 15th and will LIKELY have a limit of 15 birds a day. Sounds like they are guessing also.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

If i say its 15...its 15.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Unless it's 15. oke: And what's this stuff about PMS and sensitivity!? Can't you just feel the estrogen in the air! :laugh: Yeah, I'm bored too!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Just got off the phone with game and fish and was told no opener date was set yet, it will be finalized this week


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

goosehunternd said:


> Just got off the phone with game and fish and was told no opener date was set yet, it will be finalized this week


well to go along with everyone else saying what they think, then your quote must mean that its the 15th then. :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I asked if they thought it was just guna be the 15th and was told "nothing is set in stone" is what it is just figured id pass it on. I personally cant see them opening season mid week.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

goosehunternd said:


> I asked if they thought it was just guna be the 15th and was told "nothing is set in stone" is what it is just figured id pass it on. I personally cant see them opening season mid week.


haha you need to know when to take a joke. i was joking along with everyone else on how they say they have been told things when they havent. haha. and i agree, i wouldn't get having it open on a wed.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone just go out on the 15th and get it done with!!!!!!!! The GF&P won't be able to nail everyone on the same day!!! :thumb: Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

BirdJ said:


> Everyone just go out on the 15th and get it done with!!!!!!!! The GF&P won't be able to nail everyone on the same day!!! :thumb: Happy hunting everyone.


If i get caught, im telling them you said it was okay! eace:


----------

